# Worlds most expensive wax???



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

i ve just read a thread if they worth it and what the have to justify the price...
my question is this...which wax is the most expensive wax in the world?

i know sounds stupid but out of curiosity any answer would be appreciate as always and i know curiosity ate the cat but who cares!? :tumbleweed:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

swissvax divine, zymol soarlis, zymol vintage, zymol royale - yes i have the lot  :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Monk said:


> i ve just read a thread if they worth it and what the have to justify the price...
> my question is this...which wax is the most expensive wax in the world?
> 
> i know sounds stupid but out of curiosity any answer would be appreciate as always and i know curiosity ate the cat but who cares!? :tumbleweed:


Even the 'most expensive' can be misinterpreted, I know it as this but swissvax and zymol offer expensive stuff too, quite rightly are they worth it? That is a debate in itself, however different people have different disposable incomes and it is not for us poor people to tell them what they should or should not spend their money on


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

The finished effect is only as good as the preparation!


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Even the 'most expensive' can be misinterpreted, I know it as this but swissvax and zymol offer expensive stuff too, quite rightly are they worth it? That is a debate in itself, however different people have different disposable incomes and it is not for us poor people to tell them what they should or should not spend their money on


honstly an honest and good answer meaning that i m a poor one soo i feed only my eyes while watching them online...

THANKS GUYS.!


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

DesertDog said:


> The finished effect is only as good as the preparation!


cant argue with that!


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

theres another floating around thats £23k! ill see if I can find the link!


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> swissvax divine, zymol soarlis, zymol vintage, zymol royale - yes i have the lot  :lol:


u have them? you mean loot? or you have a lot???


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.gizmag.com/worlds-most-expensive-car-wax/16320/


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

deanchilds said:


> http://www.gizmag.com/worlds-most-expensive-car-wax/16320/


avanti posted the same but thank you both...Faaak thats a lot for a wax....5 applications i buy a 2 bedroom flat


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Monk said:


> now i want to get a volvo because of fuel efficiency!


I'm getting an extremely satisfying average of 21mpg from my T6......


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Monk said:


> honstly an honest and good answer meaning that i m a poor one soo i feed only my eyes while watching them online...
> 
> THANKS GUYS.!


Well the wax in the link is £24K, that said I think they claim it's the rarest not the most expensive, still stand by it is not for us to judge what those that can afford it do with their money, (there have been plenty f threads along that score) I cannot afford a TTS but I'm not going to scoff those that can


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DesertDog said:


> I'm getting an extremely satisfying average of 21mpg from my T6......


If you are where your signature suggests, petrol is cheaper than water anyways


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

DesertDog said:


> I'm getting an extremely satisfying average of 21mpg from my T6......


someone tried to hurt my emotions yesterday bro...told me they have problems with engine air con and transmition but i test drove the S80 executive and its AWSOME... just learned i can get an EX with 1.6 Diesel Eco Drive engine so i am going for S80 1.6 Full extra meaning the lux pack... they clame 4.2 ltrs per 100 kmh...my RR used to do 12 lts per 100 kmh...are you happy with your volvo? how old isit? please say that they are lying because they envy me and its not true no probs with the above


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

Avanti said:


> If you are where your signature suggests, petrol is cheaper than water anyways


now i saw the location...if in cyp it wuldnt do that much


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

:doublesho http://www.broughandhowarth.com/defwaxmarble.html

guys take a f*********** look :doublesho


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Monk said:


> now i saw the location...if in cyp it wuldnt do that much


DesertDog is showing as Abu Dhabi, thought petrol was next to free there


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

Avanti take a look at their site...they use the same wax even on the exhaust!!! how right can this be?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Monk said:


> Avanti take a look at their site...they use the same wax even on the exhaust!!! how right can this be?


Ah, don't knock it until you try it, I have put wax on exhaust tips, wouldn't expect it to last long, although fk1000p is supposed to be high temp, although I didn't observe any benefit in waxing the tip, most car products are a variant of shampoo, polish or wax


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Ah, don't knock it until you try it, I have put wax on exhaust tips, wouldn't expect it to last long, although fk1000p is supposed to be high temp, although I didn't observe any benefit in waxing the tip, most car products are a variant of shampoo, polish or wax


my surf city sealant sat really good on my RR now i want to get new volvo so i will really search for the best for it! but not equally priced to it


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Avanti said:


> DesertDog is showing as Abu Dhabi, thought petrol was next to free there


Ouch, no! 98 grade is the equivalent of 30p/litre here!

It's the boys in Qatar, KSA and Kuwait who are spoilt @ 10p/litre!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DesertDog said:


> Ouch, no! 98 grade is the equivalent of 30p/litre here!
> 
> It's the boys in Qatar, KSA and Kuwait who are spoilt @ 10p/litre!


30p/litre  add another pound and then some more and you have UK prices, think last time I was paying £1.37 at Shell and £1.31 at sainsburys.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

cyprus does 2 euro a liter almost


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

rich people are clever in business, but dumb in common sense, lol

paying thousands for a wax is ridiculous, but companies like to pray on the rich as well as the poor


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Tazz said:


> rich people are clever in business, but dumb in common sense, lol
> 
> paying thousands for a wax is ridiculous, but companies like to pray on the rich as well as the poor


It's not an attack Tazz, what is the most pricey LSP you would choose and why?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Avanti said:


> 30p/litre  add another pound and then some more and you have UK prices, think last time I was paying £1.37 at Shell and £1.31 at sainsburys.


Ha your lucky £1.47 for 95 RON up here


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross said:


> Ha your lucky £1.47 for 95 RON up here












this was taken a few weeks ago, but used the station last week and the price is the same, Sainsbury's I my car is drink 98 ron


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

i have no idea avanti, i wouldnt know where to look, ive never needed to, these waxes can cost more than what i earn a yr, if i come home with a tub of £25k wax? the gf would flip out so much that the term 'polished turd' would become true! lol


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Tazz said:


> rich people are clever in business, but dumb in common sense, lol


You are sadly very misinformed and just so wrong. Successful people work hard to achieve what they have.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

tongue in cheek comment mate, nothing meant in it


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Tazz said:


> i have no idea avanti, i wouldnt know where to look, ive never needed to, these waxes can cost more than what i earn a yr, if i come home with a tub of £25k wax? the gf would flip out so much that the term 'polished turd' would become true! lol


I agree £25k is beyond the cut off point for most members here, I remember when I had my car new, I can't remember fully if it was the R222 kit or some other brand kit would have come to around £100 at the time, what I do know is I have since spent more money on trying to save money since, even if I had gotten the R222 100% at the time I would only be nearing the end of the tub 7 years later. 
Though I would only be looking to save money on anything if I was seeking to purchase something else with the savings, When I die I only want saving to bury me and send me off, moeny in the bank is no good unless the owner is going to enjoy it themselves.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Brough & Howarth Never heard of them. Which speaks volumes in its self if you consider the forum we're all on


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

zippo said:


> Brough & Howarth Never heard of them. Which speaks volumes in its self if you consider the forum we're all on


links to this this wax have been around ages on here mate.......dont know of anyone that has stumped up for it though:lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

zippo said:


> Brough & Howarth Never heard of them. Which speaks volumes in its self if you consider the forum we're all on


Didn't they send you a select invitation pack?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

first time ive seen colly in a marble jar


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> first time ive seen colly in a marble jar


Youve not seen my colly Kev, i decanted into a black rhinos horn i had knocking about:lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I cant believe people are even nieve enough to believe these are even in existence , zymol solaris - can anyone actually show me a link of it being used or a single person worldwide who owns it , id happily send the first person on DW that can do that something out of my detailing collection , get hunting... And regarding the others , i am happy to create a one off Celeste Dettaglio with golden lid and price it at £100,000 and get chemicalguys to advertise it on their site , but lets be honest like the other 2 or 3 named its a publicity stunt and overhyped marketing which you are now all talking about. Personally if someone asked me what the most expensive wax in the world was i would say regardless of single volume it would be Zymol royale as it doesnt have a weight per price due to refills and weigh per price would be Swissvax divine , they are true purchased waxes , the rest are simply irrelevant and nonexistent. (In my opinion)


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

surely whether its a £12 wax £25k wax, near enough the same ingredients go into them?

these brands promote the high use of carnuaba to give its value, and rich people fall for it, when as dodo juice cleverly proved, you can only put so much carnauba into a wax before its unusable, wasnt it something like 70% is the cut off? maybe less than that, the rest is surely made from well known ingredients like bees wax, etc

so what makes a £25k wax become that price when its the same ingredients?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Tazz said:


> surely whether its a £12 wax £25k wax, near enough the same ingredients go into them?
> 
> these brands promote the high use of carnuaba to give its value, and rich people fall for it, when as dodo juice cleverly proved, you can only put so much carnauba into a wax before its unusable, wasnt it something like 70% is the cut off? maybe less than that, the rest is surely made from well known ingredients like bees wax, etc
> 
> so what makes a £25k wax become that price when its the same ingredients?


Because your believeing it really exists and people have purchased it , i dont. They probably watched Deal or no Deal and priced it with what box was left...


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I cant believe people are even nieve enough to believe these are even in existence , zymol solaris - can anyone actually show me a link of it being used or a single person worldwide who owns it , id happily send the first person on DW that can do that something out of my detailing collection , get hunting... And regarding the others , i am happy to create a one off Celeste Dettaglio with golden lid and price it at £100,000 and get chemicalguys to advertise it on their site , but lets be honest like the other 2 or 3 named its a publicity stunt and overhyped marketing which you are now all talking about. Personally if someone asked me what the most expensive wax in the world was i would say regardless of single volume it would be Zymol royale as it doesnt have a weight per price due to refills and weigh per price would be Swissvax divine , they are true purchased waxes , the rest are simply irrelevant and nonexistent. (In my opinion)


I have emailed you pics of my solaris , i wanted to keep it a secret but the lure of the gold lid on a pot of celleste has forced me to break cover, you know my address so i'll wait by the door for the special edition to arrive :lol:

Seriously though, rightly said marc, all marketing balls and no substance behind any of it:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

R0B said:


> I have emailed you pics of my solaris , i wanted to keep it a secret but the lure of the gold lid on a pot of celleste has forced me to break cover, you know my address so i'll wait by the door for the special edition to arrive :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, rightly said marc, all marketing balls and no substance behind any of it:thumb:


No Rob , that was a Toblerone mate.... :thumb:


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

Tazz said:


> surely whether its a £12 wax £25k wax, near enough the same ingredients go into them?
> 
> these brands promote the high use of carnuaba to give its value, and rich people fall for it, when as dodo juice cleverly proved, you can only put so much carnauba into a wax before its unusable, wasnt it something like 70% is the cut off? maybe less than that, the rest is surely made from well known ingredients like bees wax, etc
> 
> so what makes a £25k wax become that price when its the same ingredients?


the little shiny elegant package maybe?


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Didn't they send you a select invitation pack?


cant afford the studio entry fee mate


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

Guys thanks for the great laugh and response of course...i want to say that didnt expected that this thread would be so competitive! the good way. if its the right term...plus i believe that what said its really true...i know and tried really good waxes over the 2 years and i find slight differences! thank you all!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

R0B said:


> links to this this wax have been around ages on here mate.......dont know of anyone that has stumped up for it though:lol:


never seen it .Spec saver time me thinks :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

zippo said:


> cant afford the studio entry fee mate


yeap surely not...because they keep them in a warm ventilated area...read the discription...and laugh your a** off...comon dont take me wrong but so much...my nephiew is 3 years old and likes mad...and can be out naked even in 10 celcius...and the car needs special room with air con and stuff...i really need a break!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

zippo said:


> Brough & Howarth Never heard of them. Which speaks volumes in its self if you consider the forum we're all on


All i know is it was a lovely little advert with address for Regent Street and i thought wow! Until i google imaged it and found the premises was a po box in one of the offices there available for rent , didnt see any detailing studio possible unless im totally mistaken and id think youd want to be proud and slap that all over DW dont you? 
kinda blew it for me , hence another well advertised fake in my opinion.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> All i know is it was a lovely little advert with address for Regent Street and i thought wow! Until i google imaged it and found the premises was a po box in one of the offices there available for rent , didnt see any detailing studio possible unless im totally mistaken and id think youd want to be proud and slap that all over DW dont you?
> kinda blew it for me , hence another well advertised fake in my opinion.


we'll both have to live with disappointment then mate. I Was just reaching for my bank card as well


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

zippo said:


> we'll both have to live with disappointment then mate. I Was just reaching for my bank card as well


zippo man...dont! i cant take it! seriously? no man? noooooo.
just sold my house to go for it! dont do this to me!My wife CANT live with out
it thats why i dont have one!!:lol:



just noticed that the detailer always the same...
and just didnt like it at all!

And its not available for sale, only in their premises!


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Monk said:


> u have them? you mean loot? or you have a lot???


He means he has all of them!


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

stantheman said:


> He means he has all of them!


its bcoz i aint english mate thats why i dont really get all the jokes


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

The thing is there is a place for expensive waxes when you look at it a different way and want to justify it , take crystal Rock £800 a tub , certainly not cheap but upon the hysteria of buying a new £30,000 car how many people are concerned about spending another £300 on a dealership coating that they are informed will last 5 years etc , most people would just think how much they have spent and are pulled in and just say do it.. the thing is being on DW most people know this isnt generally true but for the time the coating or sealent lasts £300 is generally very poor value , most people wouldnt even know if its still on the car , they are only going by what they are told. crystal will do 50 layers minimum , ive had way more. So if we purchased this per layer per year we would be using lets say 4 layers per year every 3 months for argument sake , that equates to 12 years of wax yet youll only get in my opinion a max of a year of most dealership applied products so for the same span of time youd pay £3600 in dealership applied or only £5 a month for crystal. If i was given this option for £5 a month which is basically a pack of **** how can that be poor value? It isnt , its the initial outlay or the comparisons that always go with it , look at something for what it is and the overall value and you will find if you can afford the initial outlay everything its worth it in my opinion upto a price point per month.. my cars have always had a fantastic wax on and the last 3 cars ive owned i have never lost money over the price i paid in a total of 6 years now. It appears its also been an investment for me personally.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1049049_brough-howarth-the-37000-car-wax


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

swissvax define


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> The thing is there is a place for expensive waxes when you look at it a different way and want to justify it , take crystal Rock £800 a tub , certainly not cheap but upon the hysteria of buying a new £30,000 car how many people are concerned about spending another £300 on a dealership coating that they are informed will last 5 years etc , most people would just think how much they have spent and are pulled in and just say do it.. the thing is being on DW most people know this isnt generally true but for the time the coating or sealent lasts £300 is generally very poor value , most people wouldnt even know if its still on the car , they are only going by what they are told. crystal will do 50 layers minimum , ive had way more. So if we purchased this per layer per year we would be using lets say 4 layers per year every 3 months for argument sake , that equates to 12 years of wax yet youll only get in my opinion a max of a year of most dealership applied products so for the same span of time youd pay £3600 in dealership applied or only £5 a month for crystal. If i was given this option for £5 a month which is basically a pack of **** how can that be poor value? It isnt , its the initial outlay or the comparisons that always go with it , look at something for what it is and the overall value and you will find if you can afford the initial outlay everything its worth it in my opinion upto a price point per month.. my cars have always had a fantastic wax on and the last 3 cars ive owned i have never lost money over the price i paid in a total of 6 years now. It appears its also been an investment for me personally.


Hi Marc, what is the best wax you have ever used on a car, i know you have tried lots on the market, would be very keen to know.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

zymol solaris

£40k

surely its all in the packaging?


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

i think marc proved a point...thanks HD


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Hi Marc, what is the best wax you have ever used on a car, i know you have tried lots on the market, would be very keen to know.


Obviously i love my own wax so its very hard to answer questions like this but Swissvax crystalRock is always the wax anybody should aspire to create and one i think most people that have used it would admit is simply stunning.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

guys if you had solaris would you tell a friend?


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Obviously i love my own wax so its very hard to answer questions like this but Swissvax crystalRock is always the wax anybody should aspire to create and one i think most people that have used it would admit is simply stunning.


you make your wax?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Tazz said:


> zymol solaris
> 
> £40k
> 
> surely its all in the packaging?


Google image Zymol Solaris and tell me whos bonnet comes up on the top row


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Monk said:


> you make your wax?


Not personally no...

http://www.chemicalguys.com/Celeste_Dettaglio_V2_Paste_Wax_Perfection_Perfe_p/n_00p6.htm


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tazz said:


>


Very deep black there, what products and tools have been used on that bmw.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Very deep black there, what products and tools have been used on that bmw.


http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/detailing/60938-best-wax.html

they say everything here bro...meaning tools products process!

cheers


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Google image Zymol Solaris and tell me whos bonnet comes up on the top row


the bonnet is yours i assume after directing me bak here...well done marc


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

Marc that you???

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/show-n-shine/5025-uk-detail-mr-paul-dalton.html

the garage with the bonnet you mentioned is definetaly this. that you?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

My question would be, if you did buy some of this massively expensive wax could you tell the difference to say a £100'ish wax? I have AF Spirit and I am hugely impressed by it and would actually struggle to see how one costing £1k's+ more could be "that" much better?

Is it more a case to say that my supercar is to good for a "cheap" wax and I have the money to blow it on this instead?


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

i guess your place???meaning detailing space?


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

id_doug said:


> My question would be, if you did buy some of this massively expensive wax could you tell the difference to say a £100'ish wax? I have AF Spirit and I am hugely impressed by it and would actually struggle to see how one costing £1k's+ more could be "that" much better?
> 
> Is it more a case to say that my supercar is to good for a "cheap" wax and I have the money to blow it on this instead?


couldnt agree more mate!:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Monk yes tis i 
I have a good chat today with Brough and Haworth , i recognized the name as someone i once knew and we chatted wax for a good half hour. We chatted about the wax they have manufactured for their high end customer base which is very much in existence and used on their customers cars. They have also been working hard bringing out a range to tailor their customer base , it was nice to chat to someone knowledgable who is working to bring something to the table slightly away from the norm of % carnauba but more specifically for individual tastes as in classic car paintwork and variations on the themes. I did also discuss the arrangements for his clients regarding the Regent Street address as this was something i had mentioned on here and my understanding of it is and which makes sense they have an undisclosed address within this vincinity that their customers can securely leave their vehicles aswell as a few others dotted around the country one i know for sure is close to me in Kent having known someone who has had work undertaken by them so it makes sense i suppose. Im curious to the range they are bringing out as i simply love waxes from different manufacturers so will possibly purchase one when they are released shortly to see how i get on with it probably getting one that suits my own individual requirements.
Be interesting to see how the new range gets received and i know after a good chat today alot of time has been put into getting the range together so yet another range for people to consider i suppose.


----------

